# Coelogyne pandurata



## Greenpaph (Jun 29, 2008)

Does anyone grow and flower this? 
I know it is considered in the warm growing of the Coelogyne groupings. Does it require an extended dry period at all?


----------



## Roy (Jun 29, 2008)

The best plants I have seen of this plant are growing in Intermediate to warm conditions, light somewhere between Maudiae & complex and growing in shallow wooden slat baskets ( like Vandas ) with a coarse bark & charcoal mix.
They like 60% + humidity and lots of water & food when you see growths starting. Must be kept moist when not in growth. As with the basket culture they like being hung up. They will grow successfully in pots but large soucers are better with the coarse mix. They will grow on the bench with other plants but must have plenty of space and air movement around them. They will, under good conditions, outgrow their container in a very short time.


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2008)

There is a little old German lady in our society that is a Coelogyne nut. She has 5 green houses running down in Shelbyville, TN

She has pandurata out the ying-yang as they say. I know some are still in pots (she swears by clay pots for just about everything), but lots of the plants have gotten so big that the pots are broken. Sometimes she just slips them into bigger pots with more mix and lets them go another round. Sometimes she just lets them grow into the benches and throws cypress mulch on the exposed roots.

She rarely fertilizes, but her local water supply probably has some N and P in it.

She's been known to pinch the nickel so hard it cried. So winter temps will get down in the low 50's in most of her GH's and high 80's low 90's in the summer.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 30, 2008)

I have pandurata but have not managed to rebloom it at all..  



> light somewhere between Maudiae & complex



I'm not sure but I do not think that pandurata takes so little light. A grower I know told me that in the wild, pandurata is a light hog, which is why it keeps growing up and up a tree trunk and sending those widely-spaced pbulbs on its rhizome.. 



> They will grow on the bench with other plants but must have plenty of space and air movement around them.



I think pandurata loves being in an exposed position where it can receive lots of wind... My aunt, who bought a pandurata from the same source as mine, blooms hers easily, because she lives near the sea. I think the winds and slightly cooler night temperatures may have played a part...


----------



## Roy (Jun 30, 2008)

Plants will grow and can grow in many varied positions, all I am suggesting is the the growers here VERY successfully grow and flower this plant the way I described.


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2008)

Roy said:


> Plants will grow and can grow in many varied positions, all I am suggesting is the the growers here VERY successfully grow and flower this plant the way I described.



That's the way its done Roy. You find out who does it the best and try to replicate it. Once you have it down, then you see how far outside the envelope you can take it.

In the case of the little old German Lady, there is not that much helpful info since there is probably not allot of her program that is describable. It just tends to make this species look easier than it may really be.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jun 30, 2008)

mine or is mine is Burfordiensis bloomed fine for me. Low of 60, high of 85 in a basket of bark mix. Dryer during the cool, low light months moist during growth. Good humidity and air circulation...the fan blows directly on it.


----------



## Roy (Jun 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> That's the way its done Roy. You find out who does it the best and try to replicate it. Once you have it down, then you see how far outside the envelope you can take it.
> 
> Exactly Rick, this plant is admired when ever its shown and a friend of mine couldn't grow it so I potted the plant for them and put it in the greenhouse which was heated in the position described and the plant grew and flowered like the best of them. Ron's description reads basically as mine.
> All I need is a plant of it.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks so much! You have all been very helpful!:wink:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 1, 2008)

> All I need is a plant of it.



Roy, you should come to M'sia...  The guy I bought mine from sells them at RM20 (around AUD 6..!!) each, blooming size with more than 5-8 mature pbulbs each...


----------



## Roy (Jul 1, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> Roy, you should come to M'sia...  The guy I bought mine from sells them at RM20 (around AUD 6..!!) each, blooming size with more than 5-8 mature pbulbs each...



If I could I would love to go and return with a collection of them plus the rest of the plants available but most of them would die in quarantine here.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 1, 2008)

Peter, 
Paphio-boy is living in the home country for C. pandurata. His suggestions are right on - except, his idea of a bit 'cooler' is still warmer than your normal New Hampshire summer outside. Pandurata is Malaysian, where in most areas they have a monsoon climate, but the dry monsoon still has a fair amount of rain. Not at all like India, where the dry monsoon is bone dry. Most of Malaysia goes from daily rain to continuous week long rains, in the wet season, to 3 or 4 times a week rain in the dry season. And year round they can have frequent heavy wet fog at night. So don't treat the C. pandurata like a lower elevation Coelogyne from India. 
So C. pandurata wants intermediate temperatures, and it grows all year round, fairly bright with good air movement. The person in the Chicago area I know that blooms this one best uses a plstic laundry basket as a 'pot', it takes about 1 1/2 cubic feet of sphagnum moss for her to cover the roots. A real delightful behemouth of a plant. 

Paphio-boy - did I get it about right ??? One of these days I will get back to Malaysia for a longer visit, you have a beautiful country. I loved visiting the Genting highlands, I also enjoyed staying in Malaca and wandering around Johore with my hosts. And sizzling hot Ba Ku Te at midnight in the night market of Singapore and in KL. 

Leo - enjoying what is proving to be a wet and relatively cool summer for the Chicago area.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 1, 2008)

Leo... I think you got it about right. The end of the year (Nov, Dec) are when it rains sometimes non-stop. Dry season is in March-May, which triggers the flowering of certain orchids like Rhynchostylis retusa. But I'm not sure if you could consider pandurata as intermediate. Shouldn't it be a hot-house species? (",) Nice to know you appreciate 'bak kut teh' (chinese herbal pork soup)...hehehe..


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 1, 2008)

BTW, here's a pic to illustrate what I mean... That panurata naturally grows in rather bright areas and climbs up and up... The pic's from Jay Pfahl's site, if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks very much to all!
:wink:


----------

